# Pictures of Plasti dip on tanks



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw the old thread on plasti dip and it sounds interesting. Does anyone have pictures of their tank with it?


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Also any information that may be helpful would be appreciated!


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Google plasti dip aquariums and there is a youtube video of a guy doing some paiting of one and what not.


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I just used it on my spray bar and intakes. Worked great - like spray paint but more even coverage and with a little more substance. There is a picture of tubes sprayed with it on that old thread. A tank painted with it would look just like black spray paint. But it can peel off when you want.


----------

